# Happy birthday MR. Ebbinghaus



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just a note to wish one of our own a Happy Birthday!
Have a great one Eric !

From all of us at PT.

Things are rough... Times are hard ...

This is all you're getting for a Birthday card.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Happy birthday Eric. Have a good day.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday and enjoy it Ebbs !!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes where ever you are Happy Birthday.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey ol fart happy birthday !

Well I guess I am the ol fart so...happy birthday whipper snapper.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUDDY-------







----sb*


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah to bad Ebbs isn't still around Warrenton so that we can celebrate him being older than me together.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hope you have a good one there Mr. Ebbsy !!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez where has he gone. I haven't seen ebbs around for a while. Perhaps he too is building roads in New Mexico. Chris must be there too.....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Some I am guessing Ebbs is busy, Chris is chasing bears and ?, Dave well we found him and he wondered off again, just like kids.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I know that Ebbs has been very busy lately with family in town, new baby, Review site, and life in general. I talk to him a few times a week and he is doing. I will let him know that you guys are missing him around here.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Geez where has he gone. I haven't seen ebbs around for a while. Perhaps he too is building roads in New Mexico. Chris must be there too.....


Thanks for all the kind words, fellas. Jason (Helmet) told me you guys were throwing a fit because I've been a bit absent but trust me, I'm still alive and kickin! New baby has us busy, family in town non-stop (we do live in CO after all!







), and my main Mac at home died and is in the shop, trying to decide if it's worth the repairs so what spare time I've had has been trying to keep HausofGuns.com rolling along without a hitch.

Hope you're all well!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez how sad is it to think that with every new child that comes along, we here a PT get knocked down the ladder another rung. sssiiighhh!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Ebbs holler a Cat I think he works on computers. Makes um high tech with fancy lighting and high volume fans. Top notch from what I heard. You might ask him to send ya some pics . IF you can locate him. LOL


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I stop celebrating when they turn 2 days older than dirt. Sorry ebbs, but you are a relic.


----------

